# I have a new LGD



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I just got a Meramma 5 yr old female who came to be bred by my year old Anatolian. She bonded so completely with him and the goats, the owner didn't have the heart to take her away. So I guess she's staying and may be pregnant. So this is Zita!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! That is amazing! Congrats on your pretty new girl! Does the old owner get a pup?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Any or how ever many she wants!


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

I might be interested in a pup. Just beginning to explore the idea of an LGD. Any idea of $?


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Sorry, I guess I shouldn't assume that you'll be selling any. Got ahead of myself.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she has such a sweet face!!! congrats on the new dog! those puppies are going to be so cute!!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Actually I will be selling pups if it all works out... End of march is when she would be due . Around 300.???


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is a nice looking girl.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

milk and honey said:


> Actually I will be selling pups if it all works out... End of march is when she would be due . Around 300.???


Please keep me in mind. Will pups be exposed to goats, sheep, poultry?


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

milk and honey said:


> Actually I will be selling pups if it all works out... End of march is when she would be due . Around 300.???


Why can't this type of thing happen here in Georgia?:GAAH:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

They will be exposed to goats and pigs -and I will advertise here on TGS first!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Good deal! Looks like a nice dog! :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

She is a great LGD and I hope she will teach my Ozzie that ducks are friends and not food...


----------

